# "Flor quality corks," really?



## ericsmithcpa (Aug 19, 2019)

So, I ordered 100 "flor quality corks," which I understand are supposed to be the highest quality cork available. It was $95.75 for 100, this is the link (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QIJFGPG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1) and this is what they look like (see image below). 

Most of the corks I pull out of 5+ year old bottles look better than these... I cannot decide what to do, so please tell me your thoughts:

a) Eric, you must drink wines with obscenely beautiful corks because these look totally reasonable. You should put them in your bottles and forget about it.

b) Looks like an Amazon seller packaged up their seconds, put a "flor quality corks" label on it, and sent it your way hoping you wouldn't return it, which is exactly what you should do. If you want really nice corks, you can order your #9, 1 3/4" corks here from ____________...

I'm not too worried about price... corks are reasonably cheap, and I'm open to synthetic corks (assuming my Portuguese floor corker won't cut them). Where do I get the best corks?


----------



## dralarms (Aug 19, 2019)

I’d send that crap back. I buy corks from a local winery 1000 cork bag costs me 120.00 and I’ve got corks in bottles from 2012 that look better than the ones you have there.


Oh and the corks I use are the same ones the winery uses.


----------



## Trevor7 (Aug 19, 2019)

Thank goodness for Amazon's return policy!
These folks will save you some $
https://labelpeelers.com/nomacorc-9-x-1-1-2-corks-100-ct/
I'd stick to 100 corks to start unless you're planning on bottling 500+ in the first year.


----------



## ericsmithcpa (Aug 19, 2019)

Trevor7 said:


> Thank goodness for Amazon's return policy!
> These folks will save you some $
> https://labelpeelers.com/nomacorc-9-x-1-1-2-corks-100-ct/
> I'd stick to 100 corks to start unless you're planning on bottling 500+ in the first year.


Thanks guys, these are going back... Nomacork seems to be well reviewed save for the odd "my corker cut the corks and I had to re-cork every bottle" review... I'm gonna try them out. Thank you!


----------



## The Dutchman (Aug 21, 2019)

I have been using these corks: https://www.winemakersdepot.com/Wine-Corks-Aquamark-Natural-Colmated-9-x-175-P1055.aspx very happy with the quality, don't know if the would hold for 12 years though


----------



## Johnd (Aug 22, 2019)

@ericsmithcpa , get rid of them, you paid over top dollar, those aren’t top dollar corks. Call Lafitte cork, ask them to mail you grade samples and a price list. You’ll then be able to see and feel the difference in the cork materials, the prices, and decide what you want. A one time fee of $100 gets a die made, then your corks are personalized, free of charge, when they are made. Minimum order is 1000, which I normally have put into 4 bags of 250.


----------



## bstnh1 (Aug 22, 2019)

ericsmithcpa said:


> So, I ordered 100 "flor quality corks," which I understand are supposed to be the highest quality cork available. It was $95.75 for 100, this is the link (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QIJFGPG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1) and this is what they look like (see image below).
> 
> Most of the corks I pull out of 5+ year old bottles look better than these... I cannot decide what to do, so please tell me your thoughts:
> 
> ...


I have bought the 1+1 A-grade corks from Widgetco for years and never got anything that looked like those. Never got any bad corks, either. Those are definitely not Flor quality. I gave up trusting Amazon for anything a long time ago - too many knock-offs being sold there.


----------



## ericsmithcpa (Aug 22, 2019)

Johnd said:


> @ericsmithcpa , get rid of them, you paid over top dollar, those aren’t top dollar corks. Call Lafitte cork, ask them to mail you grade samples and a price list. You’ll then be able to see and feel the difference in the cork materials, the prices, and decide what you want. A one time fee of $100 gets a die made, then your corks are personalized, free of charge, when they are made. Minimum order is 1000, which I normally have put into 4 bags of 250.


Lafitte looks legit! Thanks for sharing. Personalized is cool too, especially for giving wine to clients and such. I'll definitely ask them for some samples. How long are you able to keep 1000 natural corks?



bstnh1 said:


> I gave up trusting Amazon for anything a long time ago - too many knock-offs being sold there.



Giving them the benefit of the doubt, maybe someone grabbed the wrong sack of corks - it was unlabeled. I may try to call Widgetco since they are in Houston, and so am I, just to see if I can look at what they have. The amazon listing though is from Widgetco however, not some other seller. It was shipped to me from Houston, and my return went back to their Houston location.


----------



## ericsmithcpa (Aug 22, 2019)

Just as an FYI in case it's helpful to other folks, I spent a little time looking online for the Nomacorc Reserva corks, since I tend to keep wine a fairly long time (we have a lot of wine, and just kind of cycle through it). Anyway, didn't find them so I called Nomacorc in NC. They said that their high end corks likely wouldn't work well in my Italian floor corker, and the stuff that would work well would only be good for a few years.


----------



## winemanden (Aug 22, 2019)

Just a thought (may be irrelevant). The website says the corks are coated with a water based sealant, won't the wine affect the coating, wine is 85% ? water.


----------



## Johnd (Aug 22, 2019)

ericsmithcpa said:


> Lafitte looks legit! Thanks for sharing. Personalized is cool too, especially for giving wine to clients and such. I'll definitely ask them for some samples. How long are you able to keep 1000 natural corks?



Once I open a package of 250, I endeavor to use them up as efficiently as possible. The unopened packs of 250 have sat around up to 2 years before opening / using with no problems.


----------



## ericsmithcpa (Aug 22, 2019)

Johnd said:


> Once I open a package of 250, I endeavor to use them up as efficiently as possible. The unopened packs of 250 have sat around up to 2 years before opening / using with no problems.


THIS works for me, nice.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 23, 2019)

ericsmithcpa said:


> Lafitte looks legit! Thanks for sharing. Personalized is cool too, especially for giving wine to clients and such. I'll definitely ask them for some samples. How long are you able to keep 1000 natural corks?



Lafitte IS legit! I split up my batches of 1,000 like @Johnd, put them in FoodSaver bags and vac seal them until I'm ready to use. I do this in batches of 100. Once I open a bag, I keep 'em in a corkidor. 

Very good corks and people are always impressed to see my little logo on them.


----------



## dralarms (Aug 23, 2019)

Boatboy24 said:


> Lafitte IS legit! I split up my batches of 1,000 like @Johnd, put them in FoodSaver bags and vac seal them until I'm ready to use. I do this in batches of 100. Once I open a bag, I keep 'em in a corkidor.
> 
> Very good corks and people are always impressed to see my little logo on them.


What does 1000 cost?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 23, 2019)

dralarms said:


> What does 1000 cost?



My last order was ~$200, including shipping. That includes my 'Broad Run Cellars' name and logo on them.


----------



## dralarms (Aug 23, 2019)

Boatboy24 said:


> My last order was ~$200, including shipping. That includes my 'Broad Run Cellars' name and logo on them.


Which corks do you use?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 23, 2019)

dralarms said:


> Which corks do you use?



I use the Agglo 1+1. $189.99/1,000 at MoreWine, plus shipping. I'm getting mine custom printed for about the same price.


----------



## Brettanomyces (Aug 23, 2019)

Is Morewine supplied by LaFitte? Same grade of 1+1, I take it?


----------



## Johnd (Aug 23, 2019)

Brettanomyces said:


> Is Morewine supplied by LaFitte? Same grade of 1+1, I take it?



Don't have any idea who MoreWine gets its 1 + 1 corks from, but would expect them to be of similar quality and characteristics anyway.


----------



## Scooter68 (Sep 17, 2019)

FYI While you have to by a larger quantity you can get a Glass "Cork" for a lot less per cork.
VinoSeal has an 1.85mm clear-top closure for $.60 ea plus shipping. (Vs $0.95 ea) The catch is you have to purchase 2 cases of 480/case. (Shipping on those is from Salem Oregon) Even if shipping worked out to ten cents each that is still a lot cheaper.

So it works out to:
Item: VS: VinoSeal 18.5mm Clear Low Top
Quantity: 480 pieces per case MOQ 2 cases
Price: $0.60 per piece FOB Salem OR

480 x 2 = 960 x $0.60 = $576.00

Item: VS: VinoSeal 18.5mm Black Low Top (STOCK)
Quantity: 480 pieces per case / MOQ 2 cases
Price: $0.59 per piece FOB Salem OR

480 x 2 = 960 x $0.59 = $566.40



The upside is no cork taint, resealable reuseable (Personal use) and it makes a very attractive finish.

I know this sounds like a sell job but... The reason i haven't gone that route is that I would have to by 960 of them and that would be a very very long term supply for me like about 7years. (Realistically I would only need to buy about 240 (1/4 the minimum order) to keep me supplied for several years The other reason is that I use recycled bottles so the openings on those vary - I could simply limit the bottles I pick to ones I know should fit but.. for the time being I'm holding off. Then again they don't age-out like corks so...

I took the samples I received to our local home brew supply store and they are going to see if anyone shows any interest in them. (Put them into their display case.)

Anyone interested can look in the General Wine Making forum for the Thread I created with photos and comments.


----------

